# Tips on Administering Ear Drops?



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi All - I adopted a new kitty (Neko) from the shelter last week. He has ear mites, and I have to give him ear drops every other day. I have done it twice so far, and ended up with a face full of medicine both times. He shakes his head as soon as the drops get in his ear.

Anyone have tips on how to apply these successfully? I need HELP :!:


----------



## saved by an angel (Dec 4, 2009)

My kitty had ear mites also and I had to put in drops twice a day for seven days. My first attempt was messy, but once you get the hang of it, it is not too difficult.

First, if you can get someone to help you - great!!! Have the other person sit next to the cat and kind of cuddle it and hold it's head between their hands. If you work fast the cat really won't struggle because it doesn't hurt. Once the drops are in one ear massage the ear to have them work down the canal - then quikly do the other ear in the same way. Once released the cat will shake, but only minimal amounts will come out if it has been massaged down.

If you are doing it alone the only way I could do it was to scruff the cat. Have the medicine top off and ready - scruff the cat as it is walking by (don't ambush or chase just be matter of fact) - put the drops in quickly and massage the ears for about 15 seconds and then release the cat and walk away. My cat did not seem to mind this method at all.

Good luck! Remember the less energy you have about it the more relaxed the cat will be.


----------



## saved by an angel (Dec 4, 2009)

Opps...my cat had a yeast infection in her ears not ear mites - don't want to confuse anyone on here. Of course, the info on the drops remains the same, but that explains the difference in the medication.


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, Angel! I'll be doing this alone, so I will have to try scruffing him. I hate to do this when we are still bonding, but I'm sure its better than infested ears! He gets drops again tomorrow - will let you know how it works out.


----------



## saved by an angel (Dec 4, 2009)

Just so you know - the scruffing seems scary to us, but kitties don't really mind it. The vet showed me how to do it and had me practice in the office - my kitty just hung there very relaxed and comfortable - she did not fight it at all. I don't think it will hurt your bond and may actually help it.

The hardest part will be holding the kitty off the ground if your kitty is big and you don't have a lot of hand strenght. My kitty is only 7lbs and she felt heavy - but it will only take about 1 minute once you get good at it. You might want to practice the scruffing before you actually attempt to do the drops - just so you are comfortable with it - I think you will be surprised how non-reactive your kitty will be - I was!

Good luck!


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks so much Angel. I was hesitant to pick him up by the scruff, and was just holding him down by the scruff so that he couldn't turn his head as much. but today, after he shook medicine in my face twice, I got frustrated enough to pick him up that way. He relaxed immediately (but looked pissed!) and I was able to get the drops in really quickly. He's still pouting and compulsively washing his face lol


----------



## saved by an angel (Dec 4, 2009)

hahaahhaaa....yes the obsessive face washing - should have warned you about that!! Glad you were able to manage by yourself....it will get easier and kitty will forgive you.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Ask your vet for the kind with local anesthetic,that soothes the ears. Also,cup his ears,and rub;this will insure that the medicine GETS where it must GO. If you can make sure the medicine soaks in,it won't matter as much if he shakes his head. There's not much you can do about him flip-flopping,it's kind of a reflex.


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh, Neko never tries to scratch or bite me, even at bath time. He just tries to get _away_. You're lucky that you only had to do a few applications - this one is every other day for three weeks and then back to the vet for a re-check. 2 weeks down, 1 to go!


----------

